# Trouble Using Long Drill Bit



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm doing a brisk business extending circuits upwards for wall mount flat screen TVs. I demo the the existing outlet box that is near the floor. I make a new hole in back of where the TV will mount and then I fish romex and HDMI cables between the 2 holes. Easily done when there are no fire blocks.

I tried drilling a fire block with one of those 4 foot drill bits but only succeeded in drilling into the exterior stucco.

I completed the job by making a hole above the fire block, drilling the fire block and then covering the hole with an old work box and blank wall plate.

The only time I was successful with a 4 foot bit was in an attic with 5' of head room. I drilled 3 holes in the top plate (maybe called something else). 1 hole for the drill bit, 1 hole for the flashlight and 1 hole for my eyeball. Insulation would have defeated the whole operation.

Does anybody have a good way of drilling fire blocks, that may be invisible due to insulation, without making additional holes in the wall?

Thanks


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Are you using one of these?


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, I'm using that holder / bender thingy and I can't get enough down angle.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

I usually slip my arm into hole for box and guide the bit that way. I feel it hit outside wall and slide it over a tad and punch it, sorry but it's a experience type thing you'll get better with time .


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

If you ever need to find a nail in the wall just ask me. 
I always catch them.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

swimmer said:


> Yes, I'm using that holder / bender thingy and I can't get enough down angle.



That photo shows it being used incorrectly. Both parts that hook onto the bit should be inside the wall.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't tried these yet:

http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/57/Bumper-Balls

I too have drilled out through walls with the long bits.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Website glitchy tonight.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Hilarious. Can't believe I'm seeing this on a "professional" web site. Btw- how do I install a ceiling fan?


----------



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

Let the bit pull through the fire block. Don't try to push it as it will almost always angle out or in.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Phatstax said:


> Hilarious. Can't believe I'm seeing this on a "professional" web site. Btw- how do I install a ceiling fan?


Read the directions that come with the fan if it's your first one. If you have trouble, feel free to post and we'll gladly help you through it. Installing your first one might be a bit of a chore if you can't read and follow directions but after doing a few you'll get good at it. The little slider switch on the side will reverse the fan. Be sure and put the correct side of the blade facing the floor to match the surrounding décor.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Phatstax said:


> Hilarious. Can't believe I'm seeing this on a "professional" web site. Btw- how do I install a ceiling fan?



Glad to see there's at least one who was born with a pair of strippers tucked into the back of his diapers.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> I haven't tried these yet:
> 
> http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/57/Bumper-Balls
> 
> I too have drilled out through walls with the long bits.


Looking at those balls, wonder if you could use a old tennis ball instead?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Lep said:


> Looking at those balls, wonder if you could use a old tennis ball instead?


Try it and report back! I've seen those balls advertised and might be tempted to try them. I hate using those long bits but sometimes they're the last resort. Hard to control them especially in the hard lumber they used for fire blocking etc.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Glad to see there's at least one who was born with a pair of strippers tucked into the back of his diapers.


Thanks for noticing. Do you remember when this was a gentlemans trade? When a craftsman was created, not googled? When paying your dues meant more than just keeping your ticket up? Before we were inundated with unskilled laborers? 
We skilled trades men and women are the last of a dying breed. We are the last who can remember learning our craft from our elders who sacrificed more than any one of us to protect it. 
They protested and walked lines, cracked heads and lost blood for what we have, and many take advantage of. 
When it comes time to rebuild our great nation our elders will be gone. But maybe we can google how to do it. Maybe you can ask for help instead of learning the hard way how to do it yourself. 
Maybe it won't be the strippers in the back of my diapers that will feed you. Perhaps you can eat what was in the bottom if them.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Phatstax said:


> Thanks for noticing. Do you remember when this was a gentlemans trade? When a craftsman was created, not googled? When paying your dues meant more than just keeping your ticket up? Before we were inundated with unskilled laborers? We skilled trades men and women are the last of a dying breed. We are the last who can remember learning our craft from our elders who sacrificed more than any one of us to protect it. They protested and walked lines, cracked heads and lost blood for what we have, and many take advantage of. When it comes time to rebuild our great nation our elders will be gone. But maybe we can google how to do it. Maybe you can ask for help instead of learning the hard way how to do it yourself. Maybe it won't be the strippers in the back of my diapers that will feed you. Perhaps you can eat what was in the bottom if them.


Did I miss something?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Phatstax said:


> Thanks for noticing. Do you remember when this was a gentlemans trade? When a craftsman was created, not googled? When paying your dues meant more than just keeping your ticket up? Before we were inundated with unskilled laborers?
> We skilled trades men and women are the last of a dying breed. We are the last who can remember learning our craft from our elders who sacrificed more than any one of us to protect it.
> They protested and walked lines, cracked heads and lost blood for what we have, and many take advantage of.
> When it comes time to rebuild our great nation our elders will be gone. But maybe we can google how to do it. Maybe you can ask for help instead of learning the hard way how to do it yourself.
> Maybe it won't be the strippers in the back of my diapers that will feed you. Perhaps you can eat what was in the bottom if them.


The OP was asking about using a 4' remodel bit! When's the last time you used one???? If you had, you would know how frustrating they can be. Hard to see what's got you all up in a wad about nothing. Must be a union thing. Nobody ever cracked their head, protested, or any other foolish nonsense for me. A lot of what I learned was by doing. Probably would have been great to have a mentor to babysit me but for a lot of us, that wasn't the case. We had to search to find the answers and that was before Google.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Ahhh the handy flex bits from purgatory....

Tennis balls work, but may be too big/small for the wall cavity your working with, So a few different sizes are the way to go, does not have to be a tennis ball either. Don't start the drill until you hit the firestop, and let the drill pull you and keep it fairly slow. 

If you're drilling up from a basement all the way to an attic, slipping conduit onto the shaft will help keep it straight. Level on the conduit to keep it plumb. Then push into it then start the drill slowly and let it pull. 

Lol and whatever you do, never start the bit inside a fiberglass insulated wall without the tip imbedded in the block or sill your drilling into, or you end up pulling a huge knot of insulation out of the wall. :whistling2: Or vapor barrier :whistling2:

I learned the hard way the first time I used one, that when you push on it when the tip first touches the wood, that it then angles the auger bit from where you wanted to go... Baseboard on the second floor got taken out that time, didn't help that the homeowner was walking down that hallway ...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Phatstax said:


> ....... We are the last who can remember learning our craft from our elders .........



Apparently, asking questions is no longer acceptable to you.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Phatstax said:


> Thanks for noticing. Do you remember when this was a gentlemans trade? When a craftsman was created, not googled? When paying your dues meant more than just keeping your ticket up? Before we were inundated with unskilled laborers? We skilled trades men and women are the last of a dying breed. We are the last who can remember learning our craft from our elders who sacrificed more than any one of us to protect it. They protested and walked lines, cracked heads and lost blood for what we have, and many take advantage of. When it comes time to rebuild our great nation our elders will be gone. But maybe we can google how to do it. Maybe you can ask for help instead of learning the hard way how to do it yourself. Maybe it won't be the strippers in the back of my diapers that will feed you. Perhaps you can eat what was in the bottom if them.


Hence the history Of the masonic lodge


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Phatstax said:


> Thanks for noticing. Do you remember when this was a gentlemans trade? When a craftsman was created, not googled? When paying your dues meant more than just keeping your ticket up? Before we were inundated with unskilled laborers? We skilled trades men and women are the last of a dying breed. We are the last who can remember learning our craft from our elders who sacrificed more than any one of us to protect it. They protested and walked lines, cracked heads and lost blood for what we have, and many take advantage of. When it comes time to rebuild our great nation our elders will be gone. But maybe we can google how to do it. Maybe you can ask for help instead of learning the hard way how to do it yourself. Maybe it won't be the strippers in the back of my diapers that will feed you. Perhaps you can eat what was in the bottom if them.


Hence the history Of the masonic lodgej


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

backstay said:


> Did I miss something?


 apparently someone has their panties in a bunch because someone asked a legitimate question ? Phatsax obviously knows it all ? Maybe we can all be that good someday , lol ?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

swimmer said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm doing a brisk business extending circuits upwards for wall mount flat screen TVs. I demo the the existing outlet box that is near the floor. I make a new hole in back of where the TV will mount and then I fish romex and HDMI cables between the 2 holes. Easily done when there are no fire blocks.
> 
> ...


Those are nice, but not for every situation.
Sometimes it's just best to locate the fire stop, drill a 3" hole, remove the slug and hole saw a hole in the fire stop.
Install a kick plate if you didn't go deep enough for the cover required and then reinstall the slug. Patch with some 5 minute one coat and sand it down.
Extra bonus if the HO has paint leftover.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

drumnut08 said:


> apparently someone has their panties in a bunch because someone asked a legitimate question ? Phatsax obviously was born knowing everything about electrical at birth? Maybe we can all be that good someday , lol ?



Fify.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

nrp3 said:


> I haven't tried these yet:
> 
> http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/57/Bumper-Balls
> 
> I too have drilled out through walls with the long bits.


done most of mine on new construction though those look promising
thanks


----------



## firelient (Dec 15, 2010)

Get an inspection camera if just going thru one block that way you can see where you drill..


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Phatstax said:


> Hilarious. Can't believe I'm seeing this on a "professional" web site. Btw- how do I install a ceiling fan?


I can't believe that someone like yourself that has a constant, condescending attitude is on a "professional" website. Someone with that type of attitude is hardly the mark of a true professional.


----------



## cdub347 (Jun 26, 2014)

You couldn't use those balls with insulation in the wall I wouldn't think even if you moved it to the side "if possible " keeping those bits extremely sharp and letting the blt Do the work Will go a long way


Sent from my iPhone using electriciantalk.com


----------

